# Ein Neuer



## Knoxx (8 Okt. 2008)

Hallo,

bin der Andreas, 30 Jahre alt und komme aus dem Nürnberger Raum. Freue mich auf schöne Bilder, nette Diskussionen und grüße alle Mitglieder hier.


----------



## Tokko (8 Okt. 2008)

bei uns Knoxx.

Ich hoffe unser Angebot gefällt dir. Wir sollten eigentlich für jeden Geschmack etwas dabei haben.

Wen du Fragen hast kannst du dich jederzeit an die Mods/Admins wenden.

Ich wünsche dir noch viel Spaß bei uns.

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## Katzun (8 Okt. 2008)

hi knoxx,

herzlich willkommen


----------



## Muli (8 Okt. 2008)

Auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen und viel Spaß hier an Board!
Auch wir freuen uns auf deine Teilnahme in unserer Community!


----------



## maierchen (10 Okt. 2008)

Und viel Spaß hier!!


----------



## Buterfly (11 Okt. 2008)

Auch von mir,

herzlich Wilkommen auf dem Board.
Ist bestimmt auch was für dich dabei :thumbup:


----------

